

Otto the octopus wreaks havoc - bd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3328480/Otto-the-octopus-wrecks-havoc.html

======
noonespecial
_The short-circuit had baffled electricians as well as staff at the Sea Star
Aquarium in Coburg, Germany, who decided to take shifts sleeping on the floor
to find out what caused the mysterious blackouts._

Electricians who had never heard of _cameras_. No wonder the octopus is in
charge.

